# Jana's just given birth to the 10,000th post



## Thomas1

*Jana, accept my congratulations on 10000 of high quality posts.*​ 
*Keep up the good job you do here!!!*​


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Congratulations, Jana! 
*​


----------



## rocamadour

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*​


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Jana!  *​


----------



## papillon

Jana, without you, the Slavic forum would never go from its humble beginnings in an old garage to the multi-million dollar operation it is today.


У меня водка налита, тост за тобой!​


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulations Jana !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saoul

My TEACHER and Friend! 

Bravissima Jana! *10.000 WOW!

*I think you deserve a holiday!


----------



## natasha2000

Congratulations, Jana!

Well done, as always!


----------



## Fernando

What would we do without you, Jana?


----------



## jester.

* Ahoj Jano. *
_


Blahopřeju! __Gratulace! Děkuji!_

sa

 10.000 dobry posts! 





_ Vielen, vielen Dank für deine tolle Mitarbeit in allen Foren. Deine Hingabe sowie auch deine Sprachkenntnisse sind beneidenswert._

* Ich hoffe du machst so weiter wie bisher!*

(Ok, eigentlich weiß ich ja, dass du so weitermachen wirst. Wir sind hier ja alle ein bisschen WR-süchtig...) ​


----------



## TrentinaNE

Mille grazie -- anzi, *diece* mille -- Jana.  Sei un vero tesoro.

Elisabetta


----------



## Ralf

Hallo Jana,

vielen Dank für all die interessanten Fragen, hilfreichen Beiträge und vor allem für Deine unermüdliche Arbeit als Moderatorin in unserem Deutschforum. 

Ralf


----------



## Henryk

Gratulujem, Jana. 
Ïakujem za všetko a udrž si výbornú prácu. 

Danke für deine unermüdliche Hilfsbereitschaft und deine großartige Arbeit als Moderatorin.


----------



## ElaineG

Congrats, cara.   We all benefit from your kindness, wisdom and integrity.

But I wasn't online at the crucial moment.  Chi ha "vinto"? You or Elroy?


----------



## zooz

*ألف مبروك يا يانا وعقبال ما نشوف أضعاف هالرقم*​


----------



## geve

So, you and Elroy are a tandem then? And quite an efficient one I should say!

Congratulations Jana!  
May you both enjoy my gift.


----------



## Josh_

Congratulations!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Congratulations Jana.  You belong to an ''Ivy League'' of sorts in the forum.


----------



## jazyk

Nossa! 10 000 mensagens? E como arranja tempo para escrever aqui, falar comigo, fazer faculdade de Economia e ler tantos livros ao mesmo tempo? A Mulher Maravilha foi inspirada em você!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Can't help drawing, even that late. 
Congrats! 
 (put the "replay speed control" to "fast", of course!)


----------



## cherine

*Congrats my Dearest Sweetest Jana*
*You're simply so great at all what you do  *
*And I simply ... can't find words.. *
 
*Keep the great work mi amiga  *


----------



## Nunty

Oh my very goodness! 10,000 posts. Oh my! 
How wonderful for all of us!
Thank you, Jana. You are a wonderful help and
a shining light of the forums!
Sr Claire Edith


----------



## zaby

Congratulations Jana, 

What an awesome number of posts !  

Děkuji !


----------



## claudine2006

Brava, ti mando una montagna di auguri!!!


----------



## Kajjo

Liebe Jana,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinen 10,000 Beiträgen. Du bist im Deutschforum unersetzlich! Dein enormes Engagement, Deine aufrichtige Liebe zur deutschen Sprache und Deine geradlinige Art zu moderieren schätze ich sehr – und dabei verlierst Du nie den "human touch"! 

Auf ein langes Miteinander!

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Jana,

It appears you made the 10,000 mark almost the same time as Elroy. You two seem to be keeping pace with each other. 

Congratulations, and thanks for all the hard work you do in the German forums (and others too)!

Gaer


----------



## Etcetera

Congratulations, dear Jana! 
Can't but take this opportunity to thank you once more for all what you do.


----------



## fran06

Congratulazioniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!


Thanks for everything
You are a real STAR!!!​

Baci ​


----------



## Outsider

_Congratulations and thank you, Jana._
​


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATSJANA !!!*​


----------



## Eugin

*Dear Jana,with 10.000 contributions to this wonderful site, you should already know how helpful you are to all of us and how grateful we all are for your presence here. *

*It´s so good to have you here.... and I really want to thank you for all your dedication and time you spend here. You are a neverending source of inspiration to all of us!!!*

*For you**! *

*¡Un abrazo grande, amiga!*​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Great job, Jana, also when you delete my posts..


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yeah Jana, go take a breath of fresh air once in a while!

Siamo felice avereti qui (Now you can correct it!)


----------



## lauranazario

Jana,
Ten thousand congratulations for all your super informative posts! 
Keep them coming... 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## la reine victoria

Hearty Congratulations
dear Jana.

Thank you for
everything.
 

Something for you
to play with.

   


​Hugs,
LRV​​


----------



## majlo

*CONGRATULATIONS, JANA *


----------



## badgrammar

Ahhhh, Jana, a most indulgent mod, always forgiving and eternally wise...  Félicitations!


----------



## ireney

A mod extraordinaire with delightful posts: Congratulations


----------



## beclija

Jana, es ist wohl nicht extra hervorzuheben, dass du meine Lieblingsmoderatorin meinen _beiden _Lieblingsforen bist??

Vielen Dank für alles, und viel Glück im Wettkampf mit Elroy...


----------



## DDT

10000 congratulazioni...in ritardo come sempre  

Per farmi perdonare Ti offro un giro in una città che amo moltissimo  

DDT


----------



## amikama

*Čóňgřáťůlátíóňš! *


(Sorry for not being very original...  )


----------



## venenum

I'm a bit late (I'm slow in finding things around here  ) but nevertheless, 

*CONGRADULATIONS*, *JANA!!!!!!!*

You rock girl! You're my favourite mod, and the person that made me stay on the forum.
Just keep with the good work, and stay the mod every newbie wants to meet!

Poison


----------



## jimreilly

Takk skal du ha, Jana! Such fecundity is not only admirable, but mind-boggling!


----------



## Moogey

Sorry I'm late, but congrats Jana! That's quite an accomplishment to be proud of 

-M


----------



## elroy

*Words won't do.*

*Maybe WOD's will? *

*Alles Gute und Liebe (wenn auch nachträglich, wie immer) zum Beitragsfest,*
*welches ich gerne zusammen mit Dir gefeiert habe. *
**​


----------



## Jana337

**** Many thanks to everyone!  What a nice and long party!  ***

Jana*​


----------



## Whodunit

_Ich bin froh, dass ich endlich etwas Zeit gefunden habe, dir zu gratulieren. Auch wenn ich das schon vor zwei Wochen hätte tun sollen, ist es dennoch immer noch sehr herzlich._

*Ohne deine Hilfe (ach, was wiederhole ich mich immer  ) ...*

*Es ist einfach nur schön, so ein weises Mitglied in allen Foren vertreten zu haben. *​ 

_Nächste Woche habe ich mehr Zeit: Wenn du willst, können wir dann den Text ins Tschechische übersetzen. _​


----------



## PaoPao

FELICITACIONES!!!!!  y que vengan 10,000 mas!!!!!!


----------



## rsweet

Sorry to be late with my congratulations.  

Thanks x 10,000 for all your great posts in the English forum! ​


----------

